# Kreg 90 degree clamp or silimar for cabinets/drawers/shelves making -are they any good?



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

I was googling for something else when I came across this
https://www.kregtool.com/store/c46/corner-clamps/p461/90-corner-clamp/









Are they any good for the above mentioned purposes? What would be a model/make that you would recommend?


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

They like any other will work but still have to be applied correctly. At $44 it's pretty high. I'll look around for cheaper alternatives…


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Price is really high. LOML bought me 2 for a Birthday present this September. I quickly returned them. For me it's either 1/2" ply, or 3/4" I felt they didnt get down to 1/2", and barely got to 3/4" I tried 2 pieces, only small ones actually, to make one corner, and I was over 2 minutes mostly wrestling with the wood.

I happened to be at the Rockler store, and saw these Clamp it Clips They said they just got them. 4 of either 1/2 or 3/4 for 10 bux. They won't clamp squat, that isn't the issue, what you are looking for is something to gather, and hold, for long enough for you to screw it together, or shoot some nails/brads/staples into. Being plastic I'm not sure of life expectancy.

I had had some of the Jet's back when, and they were magical, but the plastic portion was JUNK, and all metal would have cost too much. But did they ever gather. I still have a few, but after having so many blow up, I'm scared to use the few collectors items I have left.

I'm going to post this thread, because it shows the Jets, the problem with them, and a few other similar work arounds to do the gather job, so you have hands free to attach side to back, or whatever you are attempting.

Sometimes the problem is just holding a big panel upright so you can maneuver the smaller one over to it. I found that these are awesome for that. "One can easily hold a full sheet of plywood on edge sizes from 1/2 upppp. Google around, there are plenty of videos out on them, and the thing here, easy enough to roll your own.

Also Google home made clamps, home made plywood clamps, home made cabinet clamps, and you will see a lot of other options, many of which you can make from scrap plywood.

Pass on the Kregs though.


----------



## MiniMe (Apr 5, 2018)

I thought these things help you to get a 90 degree angle quick where you need ..otherwise for holding I can use just regular clamps


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

I got one as a gift. It works ok, but i found in order to use it you have to leave the head loose, and use the little crank to do the adjustments. If you follow the directions it will drive you crazy because it works like crap when followed. In the picture you can see how loose i leave the bolt, this allows you to adjust it quickly and it locks into the indents, so once clamped it doesn't matter. Works pretty well with this modification


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Stronghand https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200356373_200356373 makes a few clamps I've used. I've used there other clamps but they do make these.
It may be worth your time to look into metal working tools. Sometimes they have good tooling that can be used in woodworking…


----------

